# Recommendations for New Forest site?



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Having sorted out the lack of w/screen washers and wipers not self parking (loose connection on wiring behing steering column!!!), ready to find a nice quiet site in the New Forest.

We love Setthorns but there are too many trees to get a TV picture and with the British F1 GP this weekend, I need a clear run to outer space!

Are there any Forest/CCC sites in the New Forest that are:-

a. small and very quiet.
b. not too many trees.

We do not need elect hook up, wc or showers.

Hoping to get away Friday for a few days.

Many thanks.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ocknell th old airfield site.

Nice and open, concrete hardstanding if needed, no fixed pitches, lots of walking room, stacks of running room for a dog if you have one


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Aldridge Hill
Denny Wood
Matley Wood

http://www.forestholidays.co.uk/cam...ur_sites__locations/england-1/new_forest.aspx

Dave


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

There are at least two CCC DA meets in the forest this weekend
I think one is a Holiday site, 

Boomba


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Stayed at Aldridge Hill last weekend been there a couple of times now, you need your own toilet facilities. There is water on site and elsan points, what more do you need


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Try The Red Shoot Camp Site at Linwood. Its behind The Red Shoot Inn. The pub has its own micro brewery. Linwood is near Ringwood.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry just read the request for quiet. Best not go to Red Shoot.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Forestry Commission site "Roundhills",flat,walks/cycle tracks,i am sure they have metal toilet blocks and maybe wash block. This is a super site,and have visited it when closed,as Wilfy the Wolf used to find the tennis balls in the gorse bushes,left by summer campers,you will not be disappointed.
Jented.

Scouters!. There is also a space for Scouts,and C/van.M/home Rallies at this site.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks all for your recommendations.

Just back from a few nights at Denny Wood and then Aldridge.

Denny was superb, very quiet and easily our favourite site. Lots of great cycle tracks through the area and only a 10 minute ride to an excellent pub/restaurant....the Beaulieu Road Hotel. Good choice of real ales  and then a very interesting ride back through the woods trying to avoid the ponies!! :lol: 

Aldridge was quite good but very busy. Also quite exposed and we did have a nerve racking night when a howling gale and heavy driving rain kept us awake all night!

Again, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

C&CC site at Lymington holiday rally was excellent just got back home today but it is still on.
You can go to the IOW as a foot passenger for half price as they have the vouchers.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I was going to suggest Roundhills also.
C.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Have just had a very pleasant weekend at Aldridge. Not too busy, bit of a light breeze on Saturday evening but apart from that warm and sunny, in fact hot on Sunday.

We had an enjoyable 30 mile round trip cycle ride via Lymington (Good market) and Keyhaven on the Saturday and an excellent walk on the Sunday. BBQ both nights

Will go again, only 10 miles!


----------

